# Minimum Reqs for a Media Server



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All,

I am in the planning phase of finishing a 1900 square foot basement. The jewel of this project is a home theater area sporting a 7.2 configuration. I want a dedicated media server to catalog DVDs, Blu Rays and music. I have a pc that is about 4 years old. It is running Windows 7 X64 and has 4 GB of RAM. The RAM cannot be upgraded as it is at its max. I am planning on adding two 3 tb external hard drives in anticipation of heavy data loads.

The question is: will this old pc work as a media server?

Thanks,
MLGamer


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

MLGamer said:


> All,
> 
> I am in the planning phase of finishing a 1900 square foot basement. The jewel of this project is a home theater area sporting a 7.2 configuration. I want a dedicated media server to catalog DVDs, Blu Rays and music. I have a pc that is about 4 years old. It is running Windows 7 X64 and has 4 GB of RAM. The RAM cannot be upgraded as it is at its max. I am planning on adding two 3 tb external hard drives in anticipation of heavy data loads.
> 
> ...


It should be sufficient, as long as you don't do any on the fly transcoding. I'd suggest you find a copy of Windows Home Server and getting your self a good dual port Intel 1gb or 1GB NIC and bridge the two adapters as one virtual connection. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Home_Server
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Home_Server_2011

One concern I might have with your system; being that it's 4 years old, it may not be the most energy efficient and there for not well suited for 24/7 operation. Also consider purchasing some nearline storage drives, your 4 year old drives are probably getting close to worn out.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

8086 said:


> It should be sufficient, as long as you don't do any on the fly transcoding. I'd suggest you find a copy of Windows Home Server and getting your self a good dual port Intel 1gb or 1GB NIC and bridge the two adapters as one virtual connection.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Home_Server
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Home_Server_2011
> 
> One concern I might have with your system; being that it's 4 years old, it may not be the most energy efficient and there for not well suited for 24/7 operation. Also consider purchasing some nearline storage drives, your 4 year old drives are probably getting close to worn out.


8086,

Great name by the way! I decided to research your comment regarding installing WHS 11 on my PC. After reading several articles, I came across this "in a nutshell" summary that will have me using WHS: 

"Windows Home Server (WHS) has the ability to store and manage all of your photos, music and home movies as well. Not only will it store these valuable files but it also keeps them backed up, safe and secure from the ravages of hard drive failure. As well, WHS can make these files available to you on any PC in your home or while travelling via a special website it serves directly from your home."

Because the last version of WHS was released by Microsoft a few years ago, I am sure it will be affordable to purchase. I am planning on running either XBMC, Plex or My Movies on the server. Of the three, I really like the interface for My Movies even though I don't believe it catalogs music.

Thanks!!:clap:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

The last release of Windows Home Server came out around the same time as the release of Windows Seven. If you are going to go that route, I'd seriously consider not wasting the license on an old PC. Instead, I'd build an new PC built around an energy efficient Intel Chip with integrated graphics, like the Core i5-3450S and the Core i7-3770s (hyperthreading, faster video co-processor) or any other i-series chip with the S suffix at the end of its model number. 

Also, consider switching over to Western Digital RED drives for 24/7 NAS use and WD RE- series (high I/O, durability) for server use.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...$$$;19-116-503:$$$$34$$$;19-116-876:$$$$34$$$


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

8086 said:


> The last release of Windows Home Server came out around the same time as the release of Windows Seven. If you are going to go that route, I'd seriously consider not wasting the license on an old PC. Instead, I'd build an new PC built around an energy efficient Intel Chip with integrated graphics, like the Core i5-3450S and the Core i7-3770s (hyperthreading, faster video co-processor) or any other i-series chip with the S suffix at the end of its model number.
> 
> Also, consider switching over to Western Digital RED drives for 24/7 NAS use and WD RE- series (high I/O, durability) for server use.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...$$$;19-116-503:$$$$34$$$;19-116-876:$$$$34$$$


Thanks.

I have already built an dual i7 series personal computer with tons of memory (32 GB) and dual 2TB drives. For the media server, there is no need for that much horsepower; therefore, I will probably go i5 with the DZ77RE75K processor using the Z77 chipset. Storage will be a concern; therefore, I will configure two 3tb drives. On your recommendation they will be WD RED. The rest is candy. 

MLGamer


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

If you're looking for HD playback, the video card is going to be important. If you're looking to do passthrough audio over HDMI, you will need to make sure the video card has HDMI and has that capability. Also, you'll need the right encoders/decoders and storage strategy to keep the video/audio quality. Do you have plans for all those pieces in place?


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

jimbodude said:


> If you're looking for HD playback, the video card is going to be important. If you're looking to do passthrough audio over HDMI, you will need to make sure the video card has HDMI and has that capability. Also, you'll need the right encoders/decoders and storage strategy to keep the video/audio quality. Do you have plans for all those pieces in place?


I will probably go with dual Radeon 7970 using Crossfire. I am big on graphics cards like you. I will use RAID 3 for the dual hard drives incorporating native data striping. I plan on cloud backup for this machine in 24 hour intervals, delta only. As far as the right encoder/decoder, I haven't a clue! 

MLGamer


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm a Linux user, so I can't be much help on the solution to the encoder/decoder for your case. You're looking for something that says it can pass through the audio streams unaltered, ideally. You'll probably want that both on the import and playback side of things. Video will almost certainly be compressed during import - you'll need to compress it to a format that your player/decoder can handle with whatever hardware you have while retaining acceptable quality. Somewhere along the line, you'll need to choose whether to use MKV or some other container. Your decision will be based on what the player can handle and whether you want to stream to UPnP/DLNA devices. I'm sure others can comment more specifically on solutions and workflow for Windows, but those were the complexities and decision points that I faced when trying to set up video storage and transmission systems on my own with Linux-based software.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

jimbodude said:


> I'm a Linux user, so I can't be much help on the solution to the encoder/decoder for your case. You're looking for something that says it can pass through the audio streams unaltered, ideally. You'll probably want that both on the import and playback side of things. Video will almost certainly be compressed during import - you'll need to compress it to a format that your player/decoder can handle with whatever hardware you have while retaining acceptable quality. Somewhere along the line, you'll need to choose whether to use MKV or some other container. Your decision will be based on what the player can handle and whether you want to stream to UPnP/DLNA devices. I'm sure others can comment more specifically on solutions and workflow for Windows, but those were the complexities and decision points that I faced when trying to set up video storage and transmission systems on my own with Linux-based software.


What applications do you run for data collection and cataloging?


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

XBMC handles all the metadata for me. I use ffmpeg for compression. I have fairly advanced requirements, because I need to support several different devices, plus UPnP streaming, so ffmpeg is probably overkill for most people.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

jimbodude said:


> XBMC handles all the metadata for me. I use ffmpeg for compression. I have fairly advanced requirements, because I need to support several different devices, plus UPnP streaming, so ffmpeg is probably overkill for most people.


I have heard allot of good things about XBMC; however, after downloading My Movies, I can say the interface is a winner for my needs. Perhaps I should take another look at XBMC....


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

There are certainly more advanced software packages available, but XBMC is very widely used, very stable, and (most important for me) cross platform support is great.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

MLGamer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have already built an dual i7 series personal computer with tons of memory (32 GB) and dual 2TB drives. For the media server, there is no need for that much horsepower; therefore, I will probably go i5 with the DZ77RE75K processor using the Z77 chipset. Storage will be a concern; therefore, I will configure two 3tb drives. On your recommendation they will be WD RED. The rest is candy.
> 
> MLGamer


The REDs don't use head parking and a few other things you probably want in an OS drive. 
RED for NAS. 
RE-series for server. 

It's all about low heat and low power consumption for a box thats going to be left on 24/7.

If you plan on doing any sort of on the fly transcoding, then you may want to move from an i5 to an i7 w/ onboard video and a small amd or nvidia gpu. If all you plan on doing is simple streaming of mp3 or .mkv then I can think of some better ultra low power options like an Intel ATOM based system (or AMD equivalent, forgot the name). And that's what I use my old netbook for .


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

jimbodude said:


> There are certainly more advanced software packages available, but XBMC is very widely used, very stable, and (most important for me) cross platform support is great.


I just downloaded XBMC and tried to copy "The Hobbit". Is there any way to copy an entire DVD or Blu-Ray at one time instead of individual files?

Cheers!

MLGamer


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

8086 said:


> The REDs don't use head parking and a few other things you probably want in an OS drive.
> RED for NAS.
> RE-series for server.
> 
> ...


The sole purpose of my media server is to create a DVD,Blu-Ray and Music library to replay on my Panasonic VT60.  What are your recommendations?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive been using JRIVER MEDIA PLAYER now for several months and its far superior to XBMC imo ....it has much better cataloging , advanced sound and video tweaks and it also runs VST plugins that I couldnt get to work w XBMC ....and a very reasonable price $50....

Also recommending DVD FAB for all ripping though its kinda pricey....:spend:


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

RTS100x5 said:


> Ive been using JRIVER MEDIA PLAYER now for several months and its far superior to XBMC imo ....it has much better cataloging , advanced sound and video tweaks and it also runs VST plugins that I couldnt get to work w XBMC ....and a very reasonable price $50....
> 
> Also recommending DVD FAB for all ripping though its kinda pricey....:spend:


RTS100X5,

I took a look at the JRiver MediaCenter. It appears to be a crisp, straightforward interface. In addition, the cataloging function is well organized and flexible. As of this moment, it is between JRiver, XBMC and My Movies. My Movies has a huge number of add-ons that can be had for a total price of $100. I am in the process of determining whether the majority of them are usable or just fluff. If you have any additional information regarding your experience with JRiver that might help me in the decision making process, please feel free to share. 

~MLGamer


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All,

I have decided on what appears to be a strong decryption solution called "Aiseesoft Multimedia Software Toolkit". With the toolkit, I can rip Blu-Ray and DVDs, copy, convert into numerous formats, change 3d to 2d and its inversion. In addition, I can transfer files from mobile and hard wired devices to the application and many, many more features. For those who might be interested, the URL to this particular product on their website is: http://www.aiseesoft.com/multimedia-software-ultimate.html

Best,

~MLGamer


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Built in Netflix .... The fact that I can run VST IZOTOPE/OZONE5 along with the built in ROOM CORRECTION sold me from the beggining because Im huge into audio tweaks... Also has remote access ... can be setup with a WMC ir remote....has internet radio access.... I know I mentioned the cataloging but its extensive and can be setup with different themes such as THEATER VIEW....for $50 its untouchable...


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

RTS100x5, 
As I have indicated, I will be finishing a 1900 square foot basement. Attached are pics of the floor plans.

~MLGamer


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I sure hope you have an easily accessible crawl space above your theater room for any future upgrades.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

8086,

GREAT POINT! I, am creating access panels in areas critical to the installation of upgrades to my equipment. In addition, the primary viewing area has a backroom area where all the components will be placed. This area will be accessible via a pocket door. I passed along the instructions to the owner of the company installing my HT. He confirmed that my design made sense and should work well. 

Thanks!

MLGamer


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Are your walls going to be insulated? I have heard of special acoustic (sound deadening) cinder blocks before as well as special acoustic insulation for residential use. But I can't say I know much more than that. 


EDIT: Oh, I saw a THX certified home theater door on engadget a few years back. The company also sold acoustic drywall too (i believe).


http://www.orco.com/pr_acoustical.htm
http://www.claytonco.com/block/sound-blox
http://www.lampus.com/products/concrete_block/soundblox.html


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All interior walls, including those next to the foundation, will be R-13 insulated. The ceilings will be R-30 insulated. In addition, I am using 5/8" drywall as opposed to 1/2". Every little bit helps.  I did not look into acoustical products as my budget did not allow for upgrades in this area.

Thanks!

~MLGamer


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

On another note, many people have asked why I chose not to go with a projector in lieu of a plasma television. The main reason was ceiling height which is 8'. Being 6'7", I could see myself jumping up while watching a great play during a baseball game and knocking myself silly! Instead, I am going with the Panasonic 65" VT Series Plasma HDTV - TCP65VT60. As I had indicated to RTS100x5 in a PM, the picture quality is outstanding. I could wait and go for the new Panasonic ZT; however, once again, the additional $500-$700 is not there.


----------



## SirLordComic (Mar 15, 2013)

RTS100x5 said:


> Built in Netflix .... The fact that I can run VST IZOTOPE/OZONE5 along with the built in ROOM CORRECTION sold me from the beggining because Im huge into audio tweaks... Also has remote access ... can be setup with a WMC ir remote....has internet radio access.... I know I mentioned the cataloging but its extensive and can be setup with different themes such as THEATER VIEW....for $50 its untouchable...


The Remote Access (Library Server) is very powerful. A few years ago I burned a CD over WAN to my office from home. 

Anyway, it offers control over any other instance of JRMC running. Give serious thought to using an iPad or iPad mini running JRemote as a remote. It's that good.

JRMC is becoming very good for videophiles with many tweaks available. I mainly use for audio but enjoy the added metadata features for video that have been incorporated over last year or so.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

SirLordComic said:


> The Remote Access (Library Server) is very powerful. A few years ago I burned a CD over WAN to my office from home.
> 
> Anyway, it offers control over any other instance of JRMC running. Give serious thought to using an iPad or iPad mini running JRemote as a remote. It's that good.
> 
> JRMC is becoming very good for videophiles with many tweaks available. I mainly use for audio but enjoy the added metadata features for video that have been incorporated over last year or so.


SirLordComic,

Thanks for the information. I have made up my mind: Between the information you just provided, feedback from other "Shackers" and reviewing the JRMC website, I am going with your recommendation. I cannot wait to do the final configuration of my media server and start using the powerful technology JRMC provides. My project to finish the basement is still in it's infancy; however, prep work like finalizing the media server makes sense at this juncture.

Thanks everybody!

~MLGamer


----------

